# New Hyatt Park City - What gives?



## tahoeJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

I noticed on page 74 in the Summer 2012 issue of Interval World that II welcomes their new member resort Hyatt Escala Lodge in Park City Utah (code HYE); however, on the Hyatt Vacation Club Website there is no mention of this new property. As Hyatt owners know, Hyatt does not allow their owners to trade into other Hyatt properties through II. My question: is this new property only available for trade through II, effectively eliminating Hyatt members from access? This would be a first for any timeshare system but in keeping with Hyatt's tradition of screwing their existing owners.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi TahoeJoe,

I asked about it a few months ago and seems it is an affiliate like Miami Blue.  There are charts for them but I have not seen any availability for Escala Lodge but had seen some for Miami Blue a while back but not recently.


----------

